# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Xin các bác tư vấn về bộ nguồn anot nhôm.

## Huudong

Tình hình là em muốn tự mày mò anot ít nhôm phục vụ cho công việc chế cháo của em, chứ 1, 2 cục mang ra ngoài người ta cũng ái ngại khi nhận , vả lại ko chủ động time. Về quy trình thì em nắm sơ sơ rồi, giwof còn đang vướng phần nguồn, theo tìm hiểu thì dùng điện áp DC Dưới 30v, dòng ra có thể điều chỉnh được từ 0->200A, theo các bác lên chế biến món này như thế nào? Xin cảm ơn tất cả cac bác ghé qua support.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, theo em thì bác mua quách 1 cái nguồn cho dân điện tử, ngoài Nhật Tảo, góc ngã tư Lý Thường Kẹt & Nhật Tảo chắc có bán (tiệm chuyên đồ cao cấp á). Loại nguồn này cho phép bác chỉnh constant voltage hoặc constant current từ 0-30v, dòng từ 0-5A là dư sức để làm thí nghiệm ùi.

Em chưa bao giờ chơi tới 200A nên chưa biết nhưng hồi đó em có thử anodize hình như chỉ cần constant current khoảng 1A là được rồi

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, theo em thì bác mua quách 1 cái nguồn cho dân điện tử, ngoài Nhật Tảo, góc ngã tư Lý Thường Kẹt & Nhật Tảo chắc có bán (tiệm chuyên đồ cao cấp á). Loại nguồn này cho phép bác chỉnh constant voltage hoặc constant current từ 0-30v, dòng từ 0-5A là dư sức để làm thí nghiệm ùi.
> 
> Em chưa bao giờ chơi tới 200A nên chưa biết nhưng hồi đó em có thử anodize hình như chỉ cần constant current khoảng 1A là được rồi


em thấy cần dòng 1,5A cho diện tích 1Dm2, tại mất công chế em tính chế lun dùng cho sướng, kaka. mà hồi đó bác anot thành công ko?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, làm anode nhôm mini vui & dễ mà. Tấm bự có lẽ khó á. Khó là vì phải kiếm cái nồi đủ bự để luộc. Lâu quá ko nhớ nhưng phải lưu ý là dòng cao chưa chắc tốt nhé.

Còn làm bộ nguồn thì chắc chỉ cần tự chế mạch constant current là xong. Ngày xưa chơi laser thì em dùng LM350, mạch nếu ko nhầm thì khá đơn giản, bác google thử xem?

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Hoho, làm anode nhôm mini vui & dễ mà. Tấm bự có lẽ khó á. Khó là vì phải kiếm cái nồi đủ bự để luộc. Lâu quá ko nhớ nhưng phải lưu ý là dòng cao chưa chắc tốt nhé.
> 
> Còn làm bộ nguồn thì chắc chỉ cần tự chế mạch constant current là xong. Ngày xưa chơi laser thì em dùng LM350, mạch nếu ko nhầm thì khá đơn giản, bác google thử xem?


em đang tính mua 1 em nguồn xung xịn xịn tầm 24v- vài chục A, + Bost converter làm bộ nhỏ nhỏ vài chục A dùng thử. Bác cho em hỏi luộc trong khoảng bao lâu thì ok hả bác?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hình như là 15-30 phút bác ợ.

----------

Huudong

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, làm anode nhôm mini vui & dễ mà. Tấm bự có lẽ khó á. Khó là vì phải kiếm cái nồi đủ bự để luộc. Lâu quá ko nhớ nhưng phải lưu ý là dòng cao chưa chắc tốt nhé.
> 
> Còn làm bộ nguồn thì chắc chỉ cần tự chế mạch constant current là xong. Ngày xưa chơi laser thì em dùng LM350, mạch nếu ko nhầm thì khá đơn giản, bác google thử xem?


lm350 chỗ cửa hàng nào có bán thế cụ gà?

----------


## nhatson

> em đang tính mua 1 em nguồn xung xịn xịn tầm 24v- vài chục A, + Bost converter làm bộ nhỏ nhỏ vài chục A dùng thử. Bác cho em hỏi luộc trong khoảng bao lâu thì ok hả bác?


cục này ko xài được vì cần ổn dòng, ko cần ổn áp

b.r

----------


## Huudong

> cục này ko xài được vì cần ổn dòng, ko cần ổn áp
> 
> b.r


bác Nhat Son có thể tư vấn rõ hơn giùm em ko? em dân cơ khí lên điện đóm ko rành.

----------


## Gamo

> lm350 chỗ cửa hàng nào có bán thế cụ gà?


Hehe, dạ online ạ  :Smile:  Nhưng mà hình như giờ có con LM338 dòng còn cao hơn nữa?

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, dạ online ạ  Nhưng mà hình như giờ có con LM338 dòng còn cao hơn nữa?


LM338 hình như 158 lý thường kiệt có

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> em thấy cần dòng 1,5A cho diện tích 1Dm2, tại mất công chế em tính chế lun dùng cho sướng, kaka. mà hồi đó bác anot thành công ko?


như cụ viết, cần dòng 1.5A cho diện tích 1dm2, vậy diện tích thay đổi <> dòng thay đổi <> bác cần bộ nguồn có khả năng điều chỉnh dòng

200A 12V thôi đủ để hàn/cắt tấm thép dày 20mm, 200A 30V..... ko phải dạng vừa

----------


## anhcos

Cái này có được không mấy cụ: 
Building an Adjustable Constant Current Load 
http://paulorenato.com/joomla/index....jects&Itemid=4

----------


## Huudong

> như cụ viết, cần dòng 1.5A cho diện tích 1dm2, vậy diện tích thay đổi <> dòng thay đổi <> bác cần bộ nguồn có khả năng điều chỉnh dòng
> 
> 200A 12V thôi đủ để hàn/cắt tấm thép dày 20mm, 200A 30V..... ko phải dạng vừa


em tìm hiểu rồi, dòng 200A cao quá, chắc cần loại 24-30V, dòng khoảng 80A, là dùng dc rồi bác ak, theo bác em mua 1 con máy hàn có ngõ ra DC cũ về dùng có dc ko?

----------


## Gamo

ặc... bác anodize cái giề thía?

----------


## Huudong

> ặc... bác anodize cái giề thía?


em anot mấy thanh 10x40x1200 ấy mà, kaka.

----------


## Gamo

Oh, thế bác tính luộc bọn nó bằng cách nào? :x :x :x

----------


## Huudong

> Oh, thế bác tính luộc bọn nó bằng cách nào? :x :x :x


em chấn cái khay inox, đặt lên cái bếp điện nấu hoy.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thanks bác! Thế chắc phải chơi vài cái bếp? 1200mm?

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, thanks bác! Thế chắc phải chơi vài cái bếp? 1200mm?


tại em đang có sẵn ít điện trở nhiệt loại dài 600, ngày sưa tháo phía trong hàm hàn máy đóng gói shubham ra, tính chế thành cái bếp điện để nấu đó bác, với em nghĩ việc chênh lệch nhiệt độ giũa các vùng trong cái khay cũng khôn đáng kể đâu bác.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sáng kiến của bác hay thật! Ngày xưa em tính chơi anodize nhôm cho cái máy mà nghĩ ko ra cách để luộc nó.

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, sáng kiến của bác hay thật! Ngày xưa em tính chơi anodize nhôm cho cái máy mà nghĩ ko ra cách để luộc nó.


tại em thấy luộc bằng nước thì nhiệt độ sôi 100 độ, dù diện tích có lớn đi chăng nữa bác cứ đun , khi nó sôi thì nhiệt độ tại vị trí nhận nhiệt và vị trí xa nhất chênh nhau cũng chưa tới 5 độ, tại khi nhiệt độ càng cao, dòng nước đối lưu càng mạnh, lên ko có gì phải xoắn vấn đề này. em còn đang lăn tăn bộ nguồn nữa thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế cái bồn để anodize bác tính làm cách giề?

Để làm constant current 80A khó chứ ko dễ à nha. Diện tích bề mặt của bác bao nhiêu?

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, thế cái bồn để anodize bác tính làm cách giề?
> 
> Để làm constant current 80A khó chứ ko dễ à nha. Diện tích bề mặt của bác bao nhiêu?


em tính ghép bằng kính cường lực, chi phí rẻ, đóng thê cái khung gỗ bên ngoài là an toàn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Huudong

http://www.nguoncongsuat.vn/nguon-ch...hoa/39793.html

mua đại 1 em về làm chuột bạch.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mua đi bác. Tự chế phiền lắm. Ko biết giá cả thế nào?

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, mua đi bác. Tự chế phiền lắm. Ko biết giá cả thế nào?


em đang contac xin giá, có giá share cho anh em trên diễn đàn.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bọn nó gửi giá bác chưa?  :Smile: 

Em cũng đang tính kiếm bộ nguồn mới

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, bọn nó gửi giá bác chưa? 
> 
> Em cũng đang tính kiếm bộ nguồn mới


mấy con này giá ở mức tức ngực so với thu nhập bình quân
kiếm mấy con nguồn thí nghiệm 50 60V 20 30A dễ thở hơn, chừng 10T

----------


## tcltcl15

> Tình hình là em muốn tự mày mò anot ít nhôm phục vụ cho công việc chế cháo của em, chứ 1, 2 cục mang ra ngoài người ta cũng ái ngại khi nhận , vả lại ko chủ động time. Về quy trình thì em nắm sơ sơ rồi, giwof còn đang vướng phần nguồn, theo tìm hiểu thì dùng điện áp DC Dưới 30v, dòng ra có thể điều chỉnh được từ 0->200A, theo các bác lên chế biến món này như thế nào? Xin cảm ơn tất cả cac bác ghé qua support.


Bác cho hỏi ngòai cty minhchat thì muốn mua lẻ hóa chất về làm thử thì mua chỗ nào vậy. Tại cty này bán từ kg trở lên ko ah.

----------


## Huudong

> Bác cho hỏi ngòai cty minhchat thì muốn mua lẻ hóa chất về làm thử thì mua chỗ nào vậy. Tại cty này bán từ kg trở lên ko ah.


vào chợ kim biên mua cho rẻ, tội chi mua lại của mấy ông đó cho mắc. Nếu chỉ anot thì mua NAOH, H2SO4 là ok rồi.

----------


## anhcos

> vào chợ kim biên mua cho rẻ, tội chi mua lại của mấy ông đó cho mắc. Nếu chỉ anot thì mua NAOH, H2SO4 là ok rồi.


Em chỉ dùm thêm về hóa chất luôn đi, mua loại gì và giá tiền nữa.

----------


## tcltcl15

> vào chợ kim biên mua cho rẻ, tội chi mua lại của mấy ông đó cho mắc. Nếu chỉ anot thì mua NAOH, H2SO4 là ok rồi.


Ý mình hỏi là hóa chất để nhuộm màu và lớp keo phủ sau khi nhuộm màu kìa bác, còn hóa chất tẩy rửa thì mình bít.

----------


## Huudong

> Ý mình hỏi là hóa chất để nhuộm màu và lớp keo phủ sau khi nhuộm màu kìa bác, còn hóa chất tẩy rửa thì mình bít.


hóa chất nhuộm cũng lên kim biên mua, kêu bán cho hóa chất nhuộm màu nhôm, bán thiếu gì đâu.

----------


## Huudong

> mấy con này giá ở mức tức ngực so với thu nhập bình quân
> kiếm mấy con nguồn thí nghiệm 50 60V 20 30A dễ thở hơn, chừng 10T


đang có anh bạn bán khoảng 30 bộ nguồn chỉnh dòng 150A, 12v giá 3 triệu kìa. bác nào mua em hốt luôn thể.

----------


## Huudong

Hình ảnh em nó đây.

----------


## nhatson

1. 12V thì hơi thấp ko ngon, 30<>50vdc là đẹp
2. cái này em ko thấy có chức năng ổn dòng http://dhmco.co.kr/smps/2000w.php

----------


## Gamo

12v thì hơi thấp đó bác. Có thể ko cung cấp đủ 80A cho bác đâu  :Big Grin: 

Khi nói 150A, 12v là có nghĩa nguồn này đầu ra có thể chịu được 150A. Tuy nhiên khi bác anodize nhôm thì điện trở giữa 2 cực sẽ quyết định dòng qua (câu này là hơi phản khoa học  :Smile: ), ở góc độ đơn giản là I=U/R. Do đó nếu nguồn chỉ có 12v thì trong trường hợp xấu, nước lã chẳng hạn, thì chưa chắc lên nổi 1A nữa  :Big Grin: 

Em thì hồi đó chưa anodize lớn như bác, chơi chỉ khoảng 1A thì mua nguồn thí nghiệm là ổn. Khi đó thì cái nguồn đó sẽ tự động điều chỉnh hiệu điện thế để đảm bảo dòng ra là 1A, như vậy thì có thể chỉ là 1-2v hoặc có thể là 30v-50v tùy trở kháng.

Giá 3T thì có thể mua 1 nguồn thí nghiệm 30V, 5A-10A => em nghĩ mua nguồn thí nghiệm tốt hơn. Nguồn thí nghiệm thường có tính năng bảo vệ, bác có đem cực dương cực âm chập nhau cũng ko sao. Chưa quen mà chơi nguồn thường, >10A thì khả năng cháy nổ là hơi kinh á :P

Một kinh nghiệm nữa của em là khi anodize thì nước trong dung dịch cũng bị điện phân. Nếu vậy sẽ sinh ra oxy & hydro là 2 chất dễ cháy nổ, với dòng lớn thì bác phải coi chừng nhe.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Huudong

> 12v thì hơi thấp đó bác. Có thể ko cung cấp đủ 80A cho bác đâu 
> 
> Khi nói 150A, 12v là có nghĩa nguồn này đầu ra có thể chịu được 150A. Tuy nhiên khi bác anodize nhôm thì điện trở giữa 2 cực sẽ quyết định dòng qua (câu này là hơi phản khoa học ), ở góc độ đơn giản là I=U/R. Do đó nếu nguồn chỉ có 12v thì trong trường hợp xấu, nước lã chẳng hạn, thì chưa chắc lên nổi 1A nữa 
> 
> Em thì hồi đó chưa anodize lớn như bác, chơi chỉ khoảng 1A thì mua nguồn thí nghiệm là ổn. Khi đó thì cái nguồn đó sẽ tự động điều chỉnh hiệu điện thế để đảm bảo dòng ra là 1A, như vậy thì có thể chỉ là 1-2v hoặc có thể là 30v-50v tùy trở kháng.
> 
> Giá 3T thì có thể mua 1 nguồn thí nghiệm 30V, 5A-10A => em nghĩ mua nguồn thí nghiệm tốt hơn. Nguồn thí nghiệm thường có tính năng bảo vệ, bác có đem cực dương cực âm chập nhau cũng ko sao. Chưa quen mà chơi nguồn thường, >10A thì khả năng cháy nổ là hơi kinh á :P
> 
> Một kinh nghiệm nữa của em là khi anodize thì nước trong dung dịch cũng bị điện phân. Nếu vậy sẽ sinh ra oxy & hydro là 2 chất dễ cháy nổ, với dòng lớn thì bác phải coi chừng nhe.


Thì chắc mua về thử thì mới biết dc bác ak, tại nó ko phải chuyên dùng cho anot, em chỉ thấy nó nói 12v, và dòng chỉnh từ 0->150a, còn ko dc thì mua bộ này, em có báo giá rồi, 12 củ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, 12 củ thì đắt thật nhưng rẻ hơn mấy cái nguồn nước ngoài.

Thật ra thì bác thích thì cứ thử nhưng mà con 12v 150A thì em nghĩ cũng ko phù hợp vơi nhu cầu của bác đâu. Cẩn thận dòng 80A là lớn lắm chứ ko đùa đâu. Để được 80A với 12v thì trở giữa 2 cực phải chỉ khoảng 0.15ohm, tức là điện cực phải sát nhau, dung dịch điện phân phải đậm đặc á.

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, 12 củ thì đắt thật nhưng rẻ hơn mấy cái nguồn nước ngoài.
> 
> Thật ra thì bác thích thì cứ thử nhưng mà con 12v 150A thì em nghĩ cũng ko phù hợp vơi nhu cầu của bác đâu. Cẩn thận dòng 80A là lớn lắm chứ ko đùa đâu. Để được 80A với 12v thì trở giữa 2 cực phải chỉ khoảng 0.15ohm, tức là điện cực phải sát nhau, dung dịch điện phân phải đậm đặc á.


cảm ơn baccs nhiều, em sẽ lưu ý, kaka, anot ít thôi, khoảng 20-30A thừ nhiệm cái đã coi sao ak.

----------


## Gamo

À, mà để tiết kiệm, sao bác ko test với nguồn tổ ong trước cho nó rẻ? Khoảng 250k là có 1 con 10A rồi? 
(với 12v & setup thông thường, có lẽ sẽ khó đạt được hơn 10A lắm, trừ phi mình dí thanh nhôm & với điện cực còn lại với nhau. Cái này chỉ góp ý để bác đỡ tốn tiền)

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> À, mà để tiết kiệm, sao bác ko test với nguồn tổ ong trước cho nó rẻ? Khoảng 250k là có 1 con 10A rồi? 
> (với 12v & setup thông thường, có lẽ sẽ khó đạt được hơn 10A lắm, trừ phi mình dí thanh nhôm & với điện cực còn lại với nhau. Cái này chỉ góp ý để bác đỡ tốn tiền)


mua 2 bộ 12v mắc nối tiếp cho thahf 24 dc ko bác?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ắc quy thì được chứ nguồn thì phải đúng loại. Thế thì mua quách cái nguồn tổ ong 24v cho nó khỏe?

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, ắc quy thì được chứ nguồn thì phải đúng loại. Thế thì mua quách cái nguồn tổ ong 24v cho nó khỏe?


nguồn 24 đâu chỉnh dòng dc đâu bác.

----------


## Gamo

cái nguồn 12v 150A đâu có chỉnh dòng được đâu bác?

Nhìn góc độ kinh tế: Nếu mà tốn 6tr mua 2 cái nguồn, chưa kể bể điện phân, nồi luộc => sao mình ko đưa ra ngoài làm cho nó khỏe?

Hehe, mà nói vậy thôi, bác cứ làm. Có gì hay thì post lên share với mọi người với nhé.

----------


## Huudong

> cái nguồn 12v 150A đâu có chỉnh dòng được đâu bác?
> 
> Nhìn góc độ kinh tế: Nếu mà tốn 6tr mua 2 cái nguồn, chưa kể bể điện phân, nồi luộc => sao mình ko đưa ra ngoài làm cho nó khỏe?
> 
> Hehe, mà nói vậy thôi, bác cứ làm. Có gì hay thì post lên share với mọi người với nhé.


Bộ 3 tr đó có chức năng chỉnh nguồn nó mới ảo cmn diệu chú bác. Nếu ko thì em đã mua bộ nguồn xung cho rẻ rồi, kaka.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác vẫn chưa hiểu constant current là gì. Nhưng thôi kệ, lỡ mua rồi thì thôi. Sau này dùng cái nguồn làm máy hàn cũng được.

Ở góc độ nào đó, mới bắt đầu anodize nhôm thì cũng ko cần cầu kỳ làm gì. Một số người dùng ắc quy vẫn anodize được.

Phức tạp, cầu kỳ hơn thì người ta dùng constant current (kiểm soát dòng đều liên tục cùng 1 giá trị) để sản phẩm cuối đều đẹp.

Vì sao constant current? Lúc mới bắt đầu anodize thì trở kháng của thanh nhôm rất thấp. Bác cấp khoảng 15v là được 2A chẳng hạn.
Tuy nhiên sau khi anodize được một thời gian thì oxyde nhôm bắt đầu phủ, trở tăng lên cao, dòng rớt xuống, ko còn đủ 2A nữa. Nếu là bộ nguồn có kiểm soát dòng thì nó sẽ tăng hiệu điện thế lên để đảm bảo dòng vẫn là 2A.
Vì dụ: lúc mới bắt đầu làm thì là 15V, 2A, nhưng khi gần xong thì lên đến 21V, 2A do lúc này đã có lớp oxyde nhôm nên trở tăng lên capo, nguồn tự động tăng áp để đảm bảo dòng.

Thường, để làm được constant current thì nguồn phải có khả năng biến thiên, ví dụ từ 2v-12v. Cho anodizing thì tối thiểu nên là 10v-25v.
Cái nguồn của bác thì em xem sơ qua rồi. Nó có vẻ có 1 biến trở để điều chỉnh hiệu điện thế ra & có lẽ có giới hạn dòng ra. Còn trong tài liệu ko hề đả động đến constant current. Cái nguồn này mà làm spot welder thì tuyệt vời.

Em tốn nhiều công sức thuyết phục bác vì thấy tốn 3tr cho 1 cái nguồn ko thích hợp thì phí quá. Nhưng mà nếu đã lỡ mua rồi thì thôi. Còn ko để đó, đem đi làm máy hàn cnc  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, bác vẫn chưa hiểu constant current là gì. Nhưng thôi kệ, lỡ mua rồi thì thôi. Sau này dùng cái nguồn làm máy hàn cũng được.
> 
> Ở góc độ nào đó, mới bắt đầu anodize nhôm thì cũng ko cần cầu kỳ làm gì. Một số người dùng ắc quy vẫn anodize được.
> 
> Phức tạp, cầu kỳ hơn thì người ta dùng constant current (kiểm soát dòng đều liên tục cùng 1 giá trị) để sản phẩm cuối đều đẹp.
> 
> Vì sao constant current? Lúc mới bắt đầu anodize thì trở kháng của thanh nhôm rất thấp. Bác cấp khoảng 15v là được 2A chẳng hạn.
> Tuy nhiên sau khi anodize được một thời gian thì oxyde nhôm bắt đầu phủ, trở tăng lên cao, dòng rớt xuống, ko còn đủ 2A nữa. Nếu là bộ nguồn có kiểm soát dòng thì nó sẽ tăng hiệu điện thế lên để đảm bảo dòng vẫn là 2A.
> Vì dụ: lúc mới bắt đầu làm thì là 15V, 2A, nhưng khi gần xong thì lên đến 21V, 2A do lúc này đã có lớp oxyde nhôm nên trở tăng lên capo, nguồn tự động tăng áp để đảm bảo dòng.
> ...


Căm ơn bác đã giảng giải tận tình, đúng là tham gia diễn đàn có rất nhiều kiến thức, do em dân tay mơ về điện, hi hi, giò thì đã hiểu. Phải tìm hiểu thật kĩ mới dc.

----------


## Doosan

Đơn giản chỉ là tìm shunt phù hợp

----------

Huudong

----------


## nhatson

cụ đừng ham dòng to, vì chẳng mấy khi anod tới 100cm2, chủ yếu là áp cao, anod khác với mạ chút nên cần 30v 50vdc sẽ tiện hơn, 5A là tạm ổn, 2 3 cái nguồn 5A sẽ linh hoạt hơn, vì khi anod nhiều part nhỏ, dùng nhiều nguồn sẽ chủ động hơn là 1 nguồn chạy tất

b.r

----------

CBNN, Huudong

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Nhật Sơn dạo này có nhập con IPM nào ko, bán bớt cho em chục con với  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

làm thêm bộ đếm dòng thì ổn định hơn bác nhỉ? hình như xi mạ họ cũng đếm dòng để canh độ dầy .

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ Nhật Sơn dạo này có nhập con IPM nào ko, bán bớt cho em chục con với


dạo này ko có time nghịch nên chưa có kế hoạch với IPM được ah

----------

